# Oloneo Plugin help please



## Den (Aug 11, 2012)

Would have put this in the Extended section but it kept logging me out when I went there? Anyway, when in Lightroom when I try to use the plugin extras to send image to Oloneo, the send button is always grayed out??? manager says it in there and working, so why is the send button greyed out???


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 12, 2012)

I've moved this for you and welcome to the forum. 
Is this a plugin supplied by Oloneo? If so you may want to ask them how to set it up properly.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2012)

Unless there is someone here with Oloneo experience, Geoff is correct, then the folks at Oloneo are the ones that can explain best how their plug-in works. 
Just guessing here, with HDR plug-ins in LR, you usually need to select all of the images in LR before you can call the external application.  Could that be your problem? That you only have one or no images selected when you try to invoke the Oloneo plug-in?


----------



## Den (Aug 12, 2012)

Doesn't matter how many images are selected. It should send what's selected. I have emailed Antoine at Oloneo, waiting for a response. (it was all set up per their instructions and Lightroom instructions) It shows up in plugin manager as installed and running, so I don't know why I can't send the image(s)


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2012)

And neither do we.  Both Geoff & I run OSX and Oloneo is a Windows only application.  It's possible that someone LR user running Windows might install the 30-day Oloneo trial and provide additional insight.


----------



## Den (Aug 14, 2012)

This is what Antoine of Oloneo emailed me.

"The lightroom plug-in needs metadata in order to send the photos (such as aperture, speed, etc.) 

If one of the required of the metadata is missing the sender button is greyed out." 

Best regards, 

Antoine 

I only have one auto lens that gives the camera full data. I will see if it works with one of those images. All my other dozen lenses are manual and would require adding additional EXIF data, which is kind of a hassle. It will be easier to just save in a folder and then open in Oloneo!


----------

